

Verizon doesn’t know what Verizon knows - lid
http://isen.com/blog/2010/03/verizon-doesnt-know-what-verizon-knows/

======
noonespecial
I showed Redmine to a group of guys that does vending machine maintenance in
the local area. They just stared at it for a few minutes as the ramifications
sunk in and then asked incredulously "does anyone else know about this"?

They use a cork-board.

